# Can I use Sudocream on Mud Fever



## Walrus (3 April 2010)

Hello,

A quick one...does anyone use sudocream on mud fever. Pony has a few scabby spots of mud fever hidden in his feathers (I think he came with them as our paddocks are sandy and realatively dry.) It's only the occasional small patch. I've been removing the scabs if they're soft enough and smearing on the clear Derma Gel which has worked beautifully on one small patch. I discovered another bit today on a different leg. The Derma Gel is running out, I can buy some more no problem but I was in Wilkinsons today and saw a big pot of sudocream for about £4, thats about £6-7 less than the Derma Gel!! I read the label and it said it's an antiseptic cream, moisturises and protects. Is that basically what Derma Gel does? 

Has anyone used Sudocream on scabby spots of mud fever?

Cheers


----------



## Maesfen (3 April 2010)

Yes, one of the best things too!  Just don't pick scabs, let them roll off when ready.


----------



## Walrus (3 April 2010)

Brilliant. I thought as much. And no, picking was a bit of a strong term, I think if I tried to rub off any that weren't ready to come off pony would let me know it was painful!! 

Cheers for that, just saved about £7!! (and considering he got a new bit today that can only be a good thing!)


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (3 April 2010)

yes, although I am a fan of Muddy Marvel


----------



## Maesfen (3 April 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## tangoharvey (3 April 2010)

no horse owner should be without sudocrem, its brill for lots of things, scabs everywhere and i use it on pink noses too as it stops the sun burning them. It seems to repel water as good as most other things too


----------



## Shysmum (3 April 2010)

I would try out pig oil and sulphur (ebay) - no I do not have shares in the stuff !!! My boy's feathers are fab, and all the flaky skin I inherited has gone. Sudocream didn't quite "do" it. Hope it all sorts itself out - the mud is a nightmare atm *sigh*. sm xx


----------



## archoak (3 April 2010)

Suducreme is great for mud fever but remember it is a banned substance for BE


----------



## somethingorother (3 April 2010)

I didn't know that about BE

The only person who i ever met who was against sudocream (miracle worker of the horsey world!) was a tack shop owner  

It's nice and soothing and will keep the scabs soft, infection free and clean.


----------



## archoak (3 April 2010)

"I didn't know that about BE"

Neither did I until my son worked for a pro event rider and they told him


----------



## somethingorother (3 April 2010)

shhh you shouldnt have told us, you should have just pretended you were super clever and knew everything  lol


----------



## archoak (3 April 2010)

Well obviously I am !!


----------



## steadyeddy (3 April 2010)

Yes, its great stuff for loads of horsey issues! Try this - make sure your horse's leg is clean & dry, then apply sudocream, cover with a nappy (yes a nappy!) then bandage ontop, leave on for as long as you would for normal stable bandage, then re-apply. But always keep leg clean & dry if possible with this lovely weather!!!!!!


----------



## baily (3 April 2010)

if its not allowed for BE does that mean its not allowed for fei or bsja?


----------



## Minxie (3 April 2010)

Okay.  Given the replies I'm going to get killed, but I don't like it.  I find its only mildly antiseptic and can lock 'in' the bacteria / infection.

I used betadine instead.  Its one of the iodine family and its fantastic for killing germs.  Its super sticky so doesn't wash off and although it will also work as a barrier it keeps killing the germs as long as its on.  Its brilliant at helping prevent scarring and its not in the least bit 'nippy' either.

I've used it after an army plastic surgeon who specializes in burns told me about it.  They use it in the army and he reckons its help not only save the lifes of many a soldier but stopping wounds get infected, but its also helped the scarring too.  His wife used it on her TB who'd lost a fight with a fence and ripped a large gash down its chest.  There is honestly barely a mark now. 

Its not the easiest stuff to get hold off but its about £5 a tube and worth every single penny. 

If you can't get it I'd suggest the betadine spray instead


----------



## Walrus (3 April 2010)

I will go and purchase Sudocreme asap, fantastic. I think we'll be going down the pig oil and sulphur route next year - I've heard it's great for feathery types. At the moment we have very little mud (sandy soil) so it's just remnants from his last home. 

The nappy thing sounds good but I'm afraid I don't think it would work through all the feather, it's taken me long enough to find the scabs! And before anyone suggests clippers or scissor - no way! It's not that bad and the other week he was sporting bunches of feather secured with plaiting bands!


----------



## xmanda90x (3 April 2010)

Yes, I love the stuff useful for so many things, am never without a pot!!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 April 2010)

Its great stuff for us too; I slap it on my face in the cold weather before I go out and also put it on my hands before putting on my (leather) gloves and then when you come in from riding you've got all nice soft hands!! 

Vaseline does the same thing, it just forms a protective layer really.

I tried pig oil and sulpher on my cobs legs before turning out in the field and it was sooo easy to get all the mud etc off afterwards, just water did it and his legs were lovely and soft - brill!  Cheap and cheerful - and it works!


----------



## archoak (3 April 2010)

baily said:



			if its not allowed for BE does that mean its not allowed for fei or bsja?
		
Click to expand...

Definately not allowed for FEI but am not up on BSJA rules, sorry


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (3 April 2010)

try aqueous cream, cheap as chips, brill on scabby bits! nicer to use than sudo cream, and gives a nice protective barrier and easier to wash off than sudo cream, and comp legal; and lovely for the hands (and face myjodhsaretootight) also very good for human legs after shaving if you do this!!!


----------



## not_with_it (3 April 2010)

Im going to go against the grain here but it made my old geldings legs worse. It was keeping the legs moist when they needed to dry. I used wound powder which dried up the legs and the scabs fell off.


----------

